# The fat loss bible



## wingchun100 (May 16, 2014)

Has anyone else read this book? I am on the last 50 pages of it. So far what the guy (Anthony Colpo) says makes sense, although I did notice one odd discrepancy: on his website he was bashing people like Marc Sisson, who promote the Paleo diet, but then this book says, "You will be following a Paelo diet." 

Also, there was a section where he recommended white, refined grains over whole grain. (So white bread instead of wheat, white rice instead of brown.) I didn't quite understand why he said this, so I plan on reading that section again.


----------



## crushing (May 16, 2014)

Mark Sisson's Primal Blueprint is a bit different, perhaps more lenient than Paleo.  Sisson discusses those differences on his website: What?s the Difference Between Primal and Paleo? | Mark's Daily Apple

Several people I know have had success following the Primal Blueprint dietary guidelines.  I lost 60 pounds, my father-in-law 80, and a co-worker is closing in 110 pounds lost.

I certainly would read that section again too as it seems to go against any dietary recommendation I've ever read.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 16, 2014)

crushing said:


> Mark Sisson's Primal Blueprint is a bit different, perhaps more lenient than Paleo.  Sisson discusses those differences on his website: What?s the Difference Between Primal and Paleo? | Mark's Daily Apple
> 
> Several people I know have had success following the Primal Blueprint dietary guidelines.  I lost 60 pounds, my father-in-law 80, and a co-worker is closing in 110 pounds lost.
> 
> I certainly would read that section again too as it seems to go against any dietary recommendation I've ever read.



I plan on it. I am so close to the end that I figure I will just finish it and then go back.


----------

